

Apple is launching search engine to destroy Google - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/apple-launching-search-engine-destroy-google-jason-calacanis

======
Digit-Al
Wow! Unbiased reporting not so much.

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
I don't personally know anyone who hates Google, so perhaps the author
exaggerates with "everyone hates Google". Also, I don't have a problem with
"placed" ads in my Google searches. I don't click on those links, but they
don't interfere.

I think what the author fails to understand is that everyone in the "personal
assistant" game - Apple's Siri, Microsoft's Cortana, Amazon's Alexa, and the
impersonal voice queries in Google search, maps and Google Now - is also in
the search game. In my experience, Apple isn't as good at search as some
others - for example, Siri frequently can't find local businesses that Google
maps can - but even if it came up to full speed there's no way it is going to
displace Google, which has its own popular Android mobile platform.

As to Spotlight, I had to disable it on my iMac because it was periodically
and for long periods sucking up most of the CPU and all the I/O bandwidth to
index the disk. The fact that its implementation of even local disk search is
so bad doesn't make me think Spotlight is going to conquer the world.

